# Canoochee Creek Ride in Metter GA



## Fish Hook (Jan 19, 2011)

I heard canoochee is riding the first weekend in March. Anyone going?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

a group of us were talking about going.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's still up in the air for me. I've just been there so many times.

Brenton


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i heard they only ride there like twice a year???


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

They do, but I've been going there for close to 4 years.

Brenton


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i gotcha, is it worth it for me to drive two hours? we all were talking about either there or trying to make the march ride at Boggs and Boulders in AL or Mudmuckers in FL


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

Dont miss this one. Great place. Great people. Great trails. Plenty of mud and water due to the wash we got last night. The weather is going to be perfect. I am ready to start this season off. Hope to meet some new folks this weekend.:friday:


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 19, 2011)

Its 2 hours for me too, and I am definately not gonna miss it. I went last March and had a blast.


----------

